# E46 rear headrests



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Today I removed the rear headrests from my 03 330Ci.

Anyone know if plugs are available for the holes?

Matt


----------



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

hmm, you must not have alot of passengers. getting hit in the rear will result in massive whip lash for the occupants riding in the back.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

bluskye said:


> *hmm, you must not have alot of passengers. getting hit in the rear will result in massive whip lash for the occupants riding in the back. *


Have passengers every day but they're 9&11 yr olds whose heads don't reach that high.

Matt


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Considering that's a safety feature, I doubt there are plugs available, at least for that purpose.


----------



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

I took mine out too since I never have people in back. Plugs would look a lot better.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

SpeedinBlueBima said:


> I took mine out too since I never have people in back. Plugs would look a lot better.


ok there... with Jessica Alba's pic... i almost forgot why i was here...
:thumbup:


----------



## pNut (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm curious as to how you got the headrests out. I have a '03 330i and can only get the center rear headrest out easily. I'd like to be able to pull the two right and left headrests out periodically because I think it'd make it easier to clean the back window. 

Does the coupe even have a center back headrest?

Thanks.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

pNut said:


> I'm curious as to how you got the headrests out. I have a '03 330i and can only get the center rear headrest out easily. I'd like to be able to pull the two right and left headrests out periodically because I think it'd make it easier to clean the back window.
> 
> Does the coupe even have a center back headrest?
> 
> Thanks.


Pull hard. They do come out.

I believe the center headrest started for all 3-series a few months into the 03 model year. Mine does not have it; it's an Oct 02 build.


----------



## pNut (Jun 10, 2003)

mwette said:


> Pull hard. They do come out.
> 
> I believe the center headrest started for all 3-series a few months into the 03 model year. Mine does not have it; it's an Oct 02 build.


I thought I was pulling hard! 

I was afraid I was going to break something, so I didn't pursue it any further. I figured that if I did eventually get those two out, I wouldn't be able to get them back in. The center one came right out with little effort, and went back in just as easily. The posts for that one go into the top of the seat rather than the rear deck lid like the other two, so maybe there is a different contraption holding it in.

When I gather up some more courage, I'll try the outer two again.

Thanks.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

pNut said:


> I thought I was pulling hard!
> 
> I was afraid I was going to break something, so I didn't pursue it any further. I figured that if I did eventually get those two out, I wouldn't be able to get them back in.


I went through the same thing. I wasn't sure if they came out or not. I tried and gave up, not wanting to risk breaking anything. Then at the last TechSession someone mentioned that they do come out. I went home and pulled them out w/o problems.

Matt


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

pNut said:


> I'm curious as to how you got the headrests out. I have a '03 330i and can only get the center rear headrest out easily. I'd like to be able to pull the two right and left headrests out periodically because I think it'd make it easier to clean the back window.
> 
> Does the coupe even have a center back headrest?
> 
> Thanks.


It helps to lift each side of the headrest separately rather than trying to pull the whole thing out at once.


----------



## marcelgood (Jan 24, 2003)

mwette said:


> Pull hard. They do come out.
> 
> I believe the center headrest started for all 3-series a few months into the 03 model year. Mine does not have it; it's an Oct 02 build.


The 04 doesn't have it, either. I guess nobody liked it.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

marcelgood said:


> The 04 doesn't have it, either. I guess nobody liked it.


My '04 has it. It must be a high performance ZHP feature that keeps passengers from hurting their necks when the thrust from that extra 10 hp kicks in! :rofl:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

kurichan said:


> My '04 has it. It must be a high performance ZHP feature that keeps passengers from hurting their necks when the thrust from that extra 10 hp kicks in! :rofl:


:stupid: :rofl:


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

wingspan said:


> :stupid: :rofl:


Yes, they do come out...with a bit of force and wiggling. I'll be very careful not to pull in that extra 10 horses with passengers in back until I get them replaced...thanks for the safety tip wingspan!!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Just the other day I was installing a child seat and I was wondering how to get those head rests out so I could hook up the tether strap easier. I tried to pull them out, but they seemed to be in there, I thought maybe you could relase them from the trunk, but I didn't see anything back there, I checked the manual, nothing. I'm glad to hear they do come out though I'll give it another try.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Moderato said:


> Just the other day I was installing a child seat and I was wondering how to get those head rests out so I could hook up the tether strap easier. I tried to pull them out, but they seemed to be in there, I thought maybe you could relase them from the trunk, but I didn't see anything back there, I checked the manual, nothing. I'm glad to hear they do come out though I'll give it another try.


I can't believe people think the headrests don't come out.... 

To get them out, just pull straight up near the window and gently winggle them from side to side and towards you... It's not hard when you get the technique down.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Moderato said:


> Just the other day I was installing a child seat and I was wondering how to get those head rests out so I could hook up the tether strap easier. I tried to pull them out, but they seemed to be in there, I thought maybe you could relase them from the trunk, but I didn't see anything back there, I checked the manual, nothing. I'm glad to hear they do come out though I'll give it another try.


Just pull them up and thread the strap through... You don't have to take them out!


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

mwette said:


> Pull hard. They do come out.
> 
> I believe the center headrest started for all 3-series a few months into the 03 model year. Mine does not have it; it's an Oct 02 build.


Sounds about right. BMW GB announced standard fitment of the third sash rear seat belt in summer last year (and with the belt comes the third headrest); my car (Mar 03) just missed out.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Good idea. Since they are not used I'll keep them in the trunk so they won't deteriorate from UV radiation.


----------



## 3Aims (Mar 25, 2004)

Why would someone remove the rear headrests? I guess if you were out of mod ideas it would make sense.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

kurichan said:


> My '04 has it. It must be a high performance ZHP feature that keeps passengers from hurting their necks when the thrust from that extra 10 hp kicks in! :rofl:


Maybe our 325i has the extra ten since it has the center head rest.

05/2004 production ZPP, leather, metalic paint. No other options.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

andy_thomas said:


> Sounds about right. BMW GB announced standard fitment of the third sash rear seat belt in summer last year (and with the belt comes the third headrest); my car (Mar 03) just missed out.


IIRC center headrest and middle 3-point belt on US-spec sedans started around 11/02 production, depending on if it was a SA or DE build. This was also the time when SA-build cars had "dummy" sharkfin antennas (this was before Assist). Tourings have had the headrest (with cupholders on the other side) and 3rd belt since the beginning.

And the headrests obviously pull out because if they didn't, you can't fold the seats down with the front seat even partly pulled back.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I took one of the rear headrests off and I was surprised how easy they came out. I guess the first time I tried, I was afraid I would brake something so that's why I couldn't get them out. Of course putting them back in wasn't the easiest thing in the world to figure out either. Maybe it's because I was under some time pressure when I was trying to get them back in, but it took me a while to figure out how to get them back in so they were snug again.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Kaz said:


> IIRC center headrest and middle 3-point belt on US-spec sedans started around 11/02 production, depending on if it was a SA or DE build. This was also the time when SA-build cars had "dummy" sharkfin antennas (this was before Assist). Tourings have had the headrest (with cupholders on the other side) and 3rd belt since the beginning.
> 
> And the headrests obviously pull out because if they didn't, you can't fold the seats down with the front seat even partly pulled back.


Umm.. The rear head rests aren't attached to the seat backs.. atleast that back that folds down...


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

allaboutme said:


> Umm.. The rear head rests aren't attached to the seat backs.. atleast that back that folds down...


Hmmm, I think he's right....the touring seats would have to have the headrests mounted on them because of no package tray. But a fake shark fin sounds fishy.


----------

